# How many waiting for AEC?



## Gazoo (29 Aug 2008)

I know of a few people here at some stage of the recruiting process with AEC as one of the occupation choices, but wanted to get a count.  I have heard recently that pilot numbers were down significantly, but haven't heard much about AEC numbers.
So, how many of you are out there?


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Aug 2008)

I am! I finally got all the security clearance stuff out of the way, Gazoo!  ;D My MCC told me there are no more AEC positions in NS right now, though, and therefore, they are trying to get one for me from another region. I am literally waiting for him to call me back today with an update. It's too late for me to get on the Sept. 2 BMOQ, obviously, so I am expecting to be heading to St. Jean in January.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Aug 2008)

I just got the call...I've been selected for AEC. Woohoo!


----------



## StirlingDyer (29 Aug 2008)

Congratulations Celticgirl!

Waiting on the call here, hopefully I'll see ya in January.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Aug 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Congratulations Celticgirl!
> 
> Waiting on the call here, hopefully I'll see ya in January.



Hopefully so! Good luck!


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ... It's too late for me to get on the Sept. 2 BMOQ, obviously, ...



I read your post earlier today and all I could think was "the poor girl has just jinxed herself.  She's going to get a call for a last minute opening and spend the next 2 days in a whirlwind to go on course!".  Guess you're safe now.  Although, after following a bit of your story, I'm sure you would have jumped at the chance, however short the notice was.  Best of luck in your journey and if you make it to North Bay after your AEC course, drop me a line.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Aug 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> I read your post earlier today and all I could think was "the poor girl has just jinxed herself.  She's going to get a call for a last minute opening and spend the next 2 days in a whirlwind to go on course!".  Guess you're safe now.  Although, after following a bit of your story, I'm sure you would have jumped at the chance, however short the notice was.  Best of luck in your journey and if you make it to North Bay after your AEC course, drop me a line.



Haha! I said something to that effect to my fiance today after I got the call...that I would be running around like crazy and probably wouldn't show up at all prepared, so this will actually be a bit better for me. Plus, it's not much notice to give my daughter. Come January, I should be completely ready and relaxed. 

Re: North Bay...Only if I don't get my first choice, which is Air Traffic!


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Re: North Bay...Only if I don't get my first choice, which is Air Traffic!



You might find yourself up here regardless, possibly for your pre-OJT.  Besides, it's not too bad in either season: Winter or Shadfly.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Aug 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> You might find yourself up here regardless, possibly for your pre-OJT.  Besides, it's not too bad in either season: Winter or Shadfly.



Now who is doing the jinxing? You shush!  ;D


----------



## koopa (29 Aug 2008)

I've been waiting for like forever, more or less. Why doesn't they call? I can't go on like this :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> :crybaby:



exactly.......


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Aug 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> I've been waiting for like forever, more or less. Why doesn't they call? I can't go on like this :crybaby:



Are you waiting for AEC or pilot? The vast majority of your posts here indicate that you are vying for a pilot position.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I just got the call...I've been selected for AEC. Woohoo!



Another happy customer.   ;D

Congrats!  You have lots of time to prepare and still get a Holiday season before fun and games at the Mega.  While maybe being on course and climbing the stairs at the Mega isn't fun, the area is actually pretty decent, IMO.  I miss it (but I was there as an Instructor...so a bit of a different life than candidates...we were allowed out at night  ;D).


----------



## koopa (30 Aug 2008)

Well, you's sees, I applied as pilot and logistics. But Mr. Interview Guy said I did so well on my CFAT that I should try out for AEC and sold that to me. Sometime later, I was told they aint gots nothin' but AEC and that they'll put me through some sort of super-speedy express process. Then told me to get my medical shiznits together so I can on course in August (lol, yea right). I'm expecting December at this point.

BTW, I know I present myself as an idiot but I'm not. I got a serious job in finance and just feel the need to be my goofy self sometimes. Sorry


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> we were allowed out at night  ;D.



What the....?    :rage: 

Yeah, it should be "fun and games" all right. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Aug 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> Well, you's sees, I applied as pilot and logistics. But Mr. Interview Guy said I did so well on my CFAT that I should try out for AEC and sold that to me.



I hope it's what you really want, then, because from what I hear, the course at CFSACO is pretty brutal.  ;D


----------



## koopa (30 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I hope it's what you really want, then, because from what I hear, the course at CFSACO is pretty brutal.  ;D



I hope it would be. We just can't have anyone controlling supersonic jet planes and such


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Aug 2008)

That's only four so far...me, Sterling Dyer, Koopa, and Kruggle. What about Grando and KJL? I know they were hoping to get AEC as well. Where are you guys?


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ...the course at CFSACO is pretty brutal.  ;D



Yes, but the cushy accommodations help soften the blow!  Nothing like maid service on your first trade course to help you adjust to AF life!  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Aug 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Yes, but the cushy accommodations help soften the blow!  Nothing like maid service on your first trade course to help you adjust to AF life!  ;D



Yeah, I guess that'll be all right.   8)


----------



## dwalter (30 Aug 2008)

Lucky folks! I'm going to go on a purple trade course (Once I get through BMOQ anyways), which means I don't get any chocolates left on my pillow each morning. What a shame.  :


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (30 Aug 2008)

You guys get pillows?


----------



## StirlingDyer (30 Aug 2008)

The low number of people waiting on AEC doesn't surprise me too much.  The CFAT score to get into the trade is brutal; highest CFAT requirement in the Forces.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> The low number of people waiting on AEC doesn't surprise me too much.  The CFAT score to get into the trade is brutal; highest CFAT requirement in the Forces.



Yeah i'm sure thats it  :


----------



## StirlingDyer (30 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah i'm sure thats it  :



Maybe because people with the sort of scores required for AEC also have the sort of scores for Pilot.  Everyone wants to be you CDN Aviator


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Maybe because people with the sort of scores required for AEC also have the sort of scores for Pilot.  Everyone wants to be you CDN Aviator



I'm not a pilot but yes, everyone does want to be me.

As far as talking up the CFAT scores required.......please. Find another yardstick to make yourself feel better.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm not a pilot but yes, everyone does want to be me.
> 
> As far as talking up the CFAT scores required.......please. Find another yardstick to make yourself feel better.


Well.......Not all, but we'll hang with you if you want company.    ;D


----------



## StirlingDyer (30 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm not a pilot but yes, everyone does want to be me.
> 
> As far as talking up the CFAT scores required.......please. Find another yardstick to make yourself feel better.



Ahh, I thought you were a pilot.  Sorry, my mistake.

I'm not trying to use it as a yardstick for ego.  Just something I was told at the recruiting center, that it was a very hard trade to qualify for and not many people make that qualification.  It would explain why there isn't a lot of people waiting on the MOC.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Ahh, I thought you were a helicopter pilot.  Sorry, my mistake.



Helos ? Adding insult to injury i see....... ;D



> I'm not trying to use it as a yardstick for ego.



Sorry if i missinterpreted your comment. I have just heard that song and dance too many times. "look at me i'm special its the highest CFAT score required". Its the CFAT. I've done it 3 times and everything was open to me.......and i'm the dumbest, most simple-minded guy you will ever meet. (dont be too kwick to agree George)


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Ahh, I thought you were a pilot.  Sorry, my mistake.
> 
> I'm not trying to use it as a yardstick for ego.  Just something I was told at the recruiting center, that it was a very hard trade to qualify for and not many people make that qualification.  It would explain why there isn't a lot of people waiting on the MOC.



There are many Trades in the CF that have small "intakes", running small Crses infrequently, or as needed.  This may be more of the case here.  Just a there probably is not that large a selection for.........say............Chaplan.


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> .......and i'm the dumbest, most simple-minded guy you will ever meet. (dont be too kwick to agree George)



It's okay George, I'll agree for you!!  hehe  But I'll hang with you anyway CDN A.  ;D

Stirling Dyer, just a suggestion for you: observation is a good trait, especially considering that you say you are trying for that high CFAT score.  Checking out people's  profiles helps you before you might put a foot in your mouth.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Checking out people's  profiles



Looks aweful in blue........


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Aug 2008)

This one look  better?  ;D


----------



## StirlingDyer (30 Aug 2008)

The flying hours in his profile had me thinking Pilot.  *shrugs*  Learn something new everyday.  What MOC are you CDN Aviator?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> The flying hours in his profile had me thinking Pilot.  *shrugs*  Learn something new everyday.



The "SGT" rank should have eliminated that 



> What MOC are you CDN Aviator?



Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator


Now, back to AEC and waiting.


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm not a pilot but yes, everyone does want to be me.
> 
> As far as talking up the CFAT scores required.......please. Find another yardstick to make yourself feel better.



Ahahaha! I go out for an evening and I miss all the fun!  ;D  It's okay, CA...stand in front of the mirror and repeat after me:"I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darnit, people like me!"   8)

(ooh, I'm gonna pay for that one...  >)


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> It's okay, CA...stand in front of the mirror and repeat after me:"I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darnit, people like me!"   8)



No thanks. Bruce Willis did such a good job with his "I am the man" motivational speech in from of the mirror that i wouldnt want to attempt to recreate it. My problem is that i just couldnt make AEC sound interesting.




> (ooh, I'm gonna pay for that one...  >)



Meh........


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Meh........



Not even a nibble. Sheesh. It's Saturday night, man, give us some entertainment.  



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My problem is that i just couldnt make AEC sound interesting.



*Snort*  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> *Snort*  ;D



What can i say. I like to be the one going on the trips, chassing the targets, dropping the weapons, being bounced around in turbulence surrounded by the smells of mashed potatos & gravy , puke and cordite......

AWACS postings asside, i just didnt want to be the one watching from the tower  ( or the IFRCC or even worse, north bay) as people went to work.


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What can i say. I like to be the one going on the trips, chassing the targets, dropping the weapons, being bounced around in turbulence surrounded by the smells of mashed potatos & gravy , puke and cordite......
> 
> AWACS postings asside, i just didnt want to be the one watching from the tower  ( or the IFRCC or even worse, north bay) as people went to work.



To each his own, my dear. I went on some spinny carnival ride with my daughter a couple of weeks ago, and lost my breakfast immediately afterwards. The tower sounds good to _me_!


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ...or even worse, north bay) ...



Jealousy doesn't become you!  ;D  Just remember who's keeping an eye on you when you're flying.  Oh wait, I've seen some of the trackers that I've worked with!


----------



## Kruggle (30 Aug 2008)

Hello boys and girls,

I applied for AEC in Feb. and when I called them yesterday (after I read how Celticgirl got her call..  >), the Cpl that I spoke to said my file was "all good to go". She sounded extremely busy and she asked me to hold for her at least 5 times, but I could careless about the wait, as it took me 8 calls to get through. Anyway, while I was waiting, I heard numerous phone calls and conversations in the background. Now I am not quite sure what "good to go" really means, because when I asked about my pre-sec's status, she said that it's in progress and she added that I am going to get my call sooner or later. She was in a hurry to hang up, so I didn't ask any more questions. I would think that if my file was all good to go, my pre-sec shouldn't be a problem anymore. Anyway, _maybe _ I will be in the next BMOQ.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> To each his own, my dear.



Absolutely. I was just explaining why, when offered the oportunity, i took a pass on it.

BTW CG, we have crew members who have been flying the SGOD for years and years and throw up on a regular basis so you wouldnt have been alone.



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> Just remember who's keeping an eye on you when you're flying.



 :rofl:

I wont comment further on that subject on this website.


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> Hello boys and girls,
> 
> I applied for AEC in Feb. and when I called them yesterday (after I read how Celticgirl got her call..



You HAVE spoken to them since then (between Feb and now), right?  You might also consider going in to the recruiting centre for an update.  Not saying that you will be told to wait any less time or that they will be less busy, but it is often easier to have a clerk bring your file out to go through your queries with you.  Have a list ready of what you want to know too, specifics such as your security clearance etc.


----------



## Celticgirl (31 Aug 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> Anyway, _maybe _ I will be in the next BMOQ.



Great stuff, Kruggle! I hope that I will see you there!


----------



## Celticgirl (31 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> BTW CG, we have crew members who have been flying the SGOD for years and years and throw up on a regular basis so you wouldnt have been alone.



Oh, goody!  :-X


----------



## koopa (5 Sep 2008)

Im gonna have to wait just a little longer. My white blood cell count is low and I need to see my family doctor


----------



## Celticgirl (5 Sep 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> Im gonna have to wait just a little longer. My white blood cell count is low and I need to see my family doctor



The next officer course isn't until January, so you have plenty of time to get that all cleared up. 

Where is Gazoo? Woohoo, Great Gazoo, where are youuu?  {Did I sound like Fred Flintstone just then? hmm?}


----------



## Grando (9 Sep 2008)

January you say?  I just got a call from my CFRC yesterday and am going to call them back in a half-hour.  the woman said she had some good news for me on the phone...


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Sep 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> January you say?  I just got a call from my CFRC yesterday and am going to call them back in a half-hour.  the woman said she had some good news for me on the phone...



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Grando (9 Sep 2008)

Well I'm in, just have to accept the offer!  Jan. 5th like the rest of you... finally!

The phone call was pretty surreal actually - I remember like 1/18th of what was actually said.


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Sep 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> Well I'm in, just have to accept the offer!  Jan. 5th like the rest of you... finally!
> 
> The phone call was pretty surreal actually - I remember like 1/18th of what was actually said.



Congratulations! I will see you there!


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> Well I'm in, just have to accept the offer!



Congrats  ;D



> The phone call was pretty surreal actually - I remember like 1/18th of what was actually said.



So we can look forward to 17 questions being posted on this site in the very near future ?


----------



## Grando (9 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the support, and luckily no - everything that she said I'd already known.  Primarily through people like you.

So, on a completely unrelated topic - can I bring my cat to BMOQ....?


----------



## Kruggle (9 Sep 2008)

Grando, 

First of all, congratulations! 

I called the CFRC again last week and this lady told me that everything is good to go except for my pending air factor. I have done all the aircrew medical. I remember in the summer I received a call from the PA and he said that he will send me to Toronto for further medical testing. Perhaps it's because I have Air Nav and Pilot on my choices, but I am not sure. Reading through your application process sample, it says that you have taken off Air Nav and I was just wondering if you were ever told that you would go to Toronto before you took Air Nav off?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> can I bring my cat to BMOQ....?



I hope its one of those hairless ones  ;D


----------



## Grando (9 Sep 2008)

If I had kept Air Nav/Pilot on my application, I'd have gone to Toronto for the Aircrew medical.  I was told at the time that it was quite the wait, so I just took the other 2 occupations off (as I'd really wanted AEC anyways).

And no, my cat is the chewbacca of cats!... (in actuality I don't have a cat).  I'll just find some friendly wildlife in the cold abyss of Quebec.


----------



## Kruggle (9 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the response, Grando. I guess that's just what I need next in order to get in.
Did you have AEC as first choice? My choices are 1)AEC 2)Air Nav 3)Pilot and I _thought_ they said they would process me for AEC first and if they didn't select me, they would start processing me for my 2 other choices. I _thought_ that would mean no Toronto unless AEC didn't want me, or maybe AEC really doesn't want me...

Oh well. Only time will tell.


----------



## Grando (9 Sep 2008)

I had the same order as you.  I was able to talk them into sending 1 application for AEC and a second one for the other 2 after my aircrew medical, but I didn't due to the inherent hassle and possibility something would get mixed up along the way.

The wait is almost certainly more a logistical thing than an "AEC really doesn't want me" thing.  Good luck, and stay patient!


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Sep 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> I called the CFRC again last week and this lady told me that everything is good to go except for my pending air factor. I have done all the aircrew medical. I remember in the summer I received a call from the PA and he said that he will send me to Toronto for further medical testing. Perhaps it's because I have Air Nav and Pilot on my choices, but I am not sure.



Kruggle, call them again and ask for clarification. Be very clear with what you want to know and listen carefully to the answers. Ask if they are sending you to Toronto for more testing, and if so, when? If not, ask what still remains to be done to get your 'air factor'. It could be just a matter of someone looking at your file and saying you are good to go. However, it could involve a more lengthy process. Ask them. It's your file; You have a right to know what is happening with it. Don't sit and wonder what they are doing. ASK.


----------



## Gazoo (15 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Where is Gazoo? Woohoo, Great Gazoo, where are youuu?  {Did I sound like Fred Flintstone just then? hmm?}


Holy cow, the next time I start a thread maybe I should check in every now and again.
Celticgirl, congrats as well as others who are making progress with their applications.  It is really nice to see some people with AEC as a first choice because it doesn't happen very often, as a matter of fact it is nice to see people with AEC as a choice, period.


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Sep 2008)

Gazoo said:
			
		

> Holy cow, the next time I start a thread maybe I should check in every now and again.
> Celticgirl, congrats as well as others who are making progress with their applications.



Thanks, Gazoo! It's very exciting, but I have a long road ahead of me before I get to actually 'be' an AEC.



> It is really nice to see some people with AEC as a first choice because it doesn't happen very often, as a matter of fact it is nice to see people with AEC as a choice, period.



I think AEC and NAV come in behind Pilot in a lot of cases. I'm too old to be a pilot, though, and not nearly cool enough.  ;D


----------



## StirlingDyer (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I think AEC and NAV come in behind Pilot in a lot of cases. I'm too old to be a pilot, though, and not nearly cool enough.  ;D



Im young and cool enough, but far too blind.


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Sep 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Im young and cool enough, but far too blind.



Hmmm, yeah, that too.

AEC is a pretty cool occupation, though. I mean, we get to tell pilots where to go and get paid for it.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> . I mean, we get to tell pilots where to go




LMFAO.........

You're going to get a good dose of reality one of these days........


Oh you meant that the other way...... ;D


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm too old to be a pilot



Excuses, excuses. I'm a couple of years older than you, and I'm a *Pilot*.



			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> and not nearly cool enough.



They begin to instil coolness in Portage, a tiny bit more in Moose Jaw, a larger dose back in Portage on the Basic Hel Crse, and then really ramp up the dosage at 403 Squadron. For some reason, the other flying communities fall somewhat short in that regard.

Try typing *Pilot* this way in future. That helps.



			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> we get to tell pilots where to go



Like my friend said, good luck with that.

Feel free to make suggestions from time to time, though.

Sometimes they'll be followed, just to humour you.


----------



## Gazoo (16 Sep 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Excuses, excuses. I'm a couple of years older than you, and I'm a *Pilot*.


I think you were in *PILOT* trg when Celticgirl was in diapers.


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2008)

Gazoo said:
			
		

> I think you were in *PILOT* trg when Celticgirl was in diapers.



Not _that_ many years older.

I would have been a Reserve Infantryman towards the end of her diaper period.

Close on the *Pilot* thing - you need to use the "bold" and "glow" effects though.

Now - back to Celticgirl's diapers...


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Now - back to Celticgirl's diapers...



Never thought you would be into that........


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2008)

I'm not.

I thought that _she_ was. Or Gazoo. Not that I'm judgmental - each to their own.

I just want to be able to plant that image in other *Pilots'* heads for when she makes suggestions to them.


----------



## navymich (16 Sep 2008)

Loachman...aka Mr. Wright  

Pilot


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Loachman...aka Mr. Wright
> 
> Pilot



Nice effect - you really get it.

Kind of hard to pepper throughout text, though.

And that's "Mr Right", Missy.


----------



## Gazoo (16 Sep 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I thought that _she_ was. Or Gazoo. Not that I'm judgmental - each to their own.



I was simply trying to point out that you are more than a couple of years older than her.


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2008)

Sure you were.

There are probably websites and magazines for that lifestyle, you know.


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> LMFAO.........
> 
> You're going to get a good dose of reality one of these days........



Reality is highly overrated. Unless you are talking about Survivor.  ;D



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> Close on the *Pilot* thing - you need to use the "bold" and "glow" effects though.



Oh yeah, that's special. I'll try to remember to do that. 



			
				Gazoo said:
			
		

> I was simply trying to point out that you are more than a couple of years older than her.



Not that there's anything wrong with that.   I was actually just joking about the age thing - being serious all the time is overrated, too. AEC is/was my first choice because that's what I want. Had I wanted pilot, whoops...I mean *PILOT*...I'd have put it on my trades list.


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I mean *PILOT*



Much better - but you don't need to capitalize it. I'm not cocky, vain, and arrogant like those bomber *Pilots*.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I'm not cocky, vain, and arrogant like those bomber *Pilots*.



lmfao.........its not just the front end, we're all like that.


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> lmfao.........its not just the front end, we're all like that.



Speaking of pilot wannabes...  >


----------



## Rodahn (16 Sep 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Sure you were.
> 
> There are probably websites and magazines for that lifestyle, you know.



Diapers?   

 >


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Speaking of pilot wannabes...  >



far from it .......


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> far from it .......



No? Ok, Cdn *Aviator*...if you say so, I believe you.


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Diapers?



Another one into that lifestyle...

Are there any more of you coming out of the closet today?


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Sep 2008)

Putting this back on the rails for a moment...

Gazoo, at what time of year do the courses at CFSACO generally start? I'm also curious how the split goes for air traffic and air weapons (percentage-wise).


----------



## Gazoo (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Putting this back on the rails for a moment...
> Gazoo, at what time of year do the courses at CFSACO generally start? I'm also curious how the split goes for air traffic and air weapons (percentage-wise).


We just started a Weapons course, The IFR started a few weeks ago, and the VFR is just graduating in a few days.  Since the courses are of varying lengths they start at different times of the year.  With Weapons we are set with a schedule of Jan-Apr, Apr-Jul, and Sep-Dec for the foreseeable future.
The split depends on the demands from the field as to how many IFR, VFR and Weapons Controllers are needed.


----------



## Gazoo (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Gazoo, at what time of year do the courses at CFSACO generally start?



Since you will be going to BOTC(IAP, BMOQ, or whatever the name is now) in Jan 09 the following is my guess at the earliest possible dates you could be here(depends on how many other students still waiting for a seat on course):
VFR 0903 - starts 29 Jul 09, DL starts 20 May(whatever OJT base you are posted to).
IFR 0902 - starts 11 Aug 09, DL starts 3 Jun 09.

Aerospace Controller


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Sep 2008)

Gazoo said:
			
		

> Since you will be going to BOTC(IAP, BMOQ, or whatever the name is now) in Jan 09 the following is my guess at the earliest possible dates you could be here(depends on how many other students still waiting for a seat on course):
> VFR 0903 - starts 29 Jul 09, DL starts 20 May(whatever OJT base you are posted to).
> IFR 0902 - starts 11 Aug 09, DL starts 3 Jun 09.



Awesome. Thank you for the info! 



> Aerospace Controller



I like this one better than Loachman's! It's got a certain je ne sais quoi. >


----------



## Grando (17 Sep 2008)

thanks for the info gazoo - how many ifr/vfr/weapons controllers are there currently?


----------



## navymich (17 Sep 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> ...weapons controllers are there currently?



Too many! Must be, since all they seem to do is stand around.  

For celticgirl, just remember...

aerospace control OPERATORS   8)


----------



## Celticgirl (17 Sep 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> For celticgirl, just remember...
> 
> aerospace control OPERATORS   8)



Haha  ;D


----------



## Kezei (17 Sep 2008)

I'm AEC; still in university... done IAP/BOTP, but I have a couple years left of school.  :-[


----------



## Celticgirl (17 Sep 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> thanks for the info gazoo - how many ifr/vfr/weapons controllers are there currently?



Just out of curiosity, Grando: what is your preference?


----------



## Grando (21 Sep 2008)

I'd prefer vfr over ifr - however, I'm still unsure as to what specifically weapons AECs do


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Sep 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> I'd prefer vfr over ifr - however, I'm still unsure as to what specifically weapons AECs do



Ditto that...I'm putting VFR first, IFR second. As for what Air Weapons Controllers do, I think Gazoo could help us out there as he instructs the Air Weapons classes at CFSACO.   My impression of AW is that it's similar to IFR except they deal mainly with aircraft that have weapons (cargo, patrol, fighters).


----------



## Neilio (21 Sep 2008)

IFR keeps two dots away from each other.  Weapons brings two dots together.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Sep 2008)

Neilio said:
			
		

> IFR keeps two dots away from each other.  Weapons brings two dots together.



Are you VFR, IFR, or Weapons? I don't yet know which types go to which bases, so excuse the ignorance of the query. 12 Wing is one of my top choices for a posting, though.


----------



## whitey (21 Sep 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> The low number of people waiting on AEC doesn't surprise me too much.  The CFAT score to get into the trade is brutal; highest CFAT requirement in the Forces.



Oh, please. The CFAT is way easy.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Sep 2008)

whitey said:
			
		

> Oh, please. The CFAT is way easy.



 :


----------



## Neilio (21 Sep 2008)

12 Wg only has VFR, and 95% chance you're not going there.  They want people in Moose Jaw and Cold Lake.  Doesn't mean you won't go elsewhere though.  IFR can only go to Comox, Cold Lake, Moose Jaw, Trenton, Baggotville and Greenwood.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Sep 2008)

Neilio said:
			
		

> 12 Wg only has VFR, and 95% chance you're not going there.  They want people in Moose Jaw and Cold Lake.  Doesn't mean you won't go elsewhere though.  IFR can only go to Comox, Cold Lake, Moose Jaw, Trenton, Baggotville and Greenwood.



Does Greenwood have both IFR and VFR? What are the other VFR bases?

I really hope I don't end up in Moose Jaw or Cold Lake.  :-\ If I can't get an Eastern posting (maritimes), then Ontario or even Quebec would be preferable to "out west".


----------



## navymich (21 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ... then Ontario...would be preferable to "out west".



Even North Bay?!?!   hehe...and yes, I will keep bugging you about YYB.  I _might_ even feel bad if you end up getting posted there.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Sep 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Even North Bay?!?!   hehe...and yes, I will keep bugging you about YYB.  I _might_ even feel bad if you end up getting posted there.



Jinx #2!  :rage: That's it, Mich, I've got a voodoo doll with your name on it! Stop jinxing me!  :threat:  lol


----------



## Neilio (21 Sep 2008)

VFR is all wings basically,and IFR at those 6 that I mentioned.  I'm going IFR in January.  I'm just pre-OJT right now, and DL in October.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Sep 2008)

Neilio said:
			
		

> VFR is all wings basically,and IFR at those 6 that I mentioned.  I'm going IFR in January.  I'm just pre-OJT right now, and DL in October.



Was IFR your preference? And what is your pre-OJT like? I hope I'm not bothering you with all these questions. I will be going on this journey next year, and love getting whatever info I can, as it's hard to come by.


----------



## Neilio (21 Sep 2008)

My pre- OJT is pretty boring actually.  It will be better once my DL course starts but until then there's some shadowing, pretty much just a lot of stuff not related to AEC.  IFR was my first choice.  But I want to get into TACP in a few years anyway, so just buying time while I get my TACP courses.  Yeah any questions ask away.  But don't try to be too prepared, because no one's path is the same.  People come and go, and career managers come and go, so don't expect your career to go like mine or anyone else's here, because you may just set yourself up for heartache.


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Sep 2008)

Neilio said:
			
		

> My pre- OJT is pretty boring actually.  It will be better once my DL course starts but until then there's some shadowing, pretty much just a lot of stuff not related to AEC.  IFR was my first choice.  But I want to get into TACP in a few years anyway, so just buying time while I get my TACP courses.  Yeah any questions ask away.  But don't try to be too prepared, because no one's path is the same.  People come and go, and career managers come and go, so don't expect your career to go like mine or anyone else's here, because you may just set yourself up for heartache.



Well, after BMOQ, "boring" might be a nice change of pace.  ;D  What's TACP?


----------



## Gazoo (24 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Well, after BMOQ, "boring" might be a nice change of pace.  ;D  What's TACP?


Here is a definition of TAC-P, it is an American one, but the description pretty much sums it up.  What is not mentioned, but is a fact(unless recently changed) people going TAC-P come from a Weapons background not IFR or VFR so if you wanted this you would need weapons training and quals first:
*"On a battlefield, they form a tactical air control party team that plans, requests and directs air strikes against enemy targets in close proximity to friendly forces. A TACP is generally a two-airman team, working in an Army ground unit and directing close air support firepower toward enemy targets on the ground"*


----------



## Celticgirl (24 Sep 2008)

Gazoo said:
			
		

> Here is a definition of TAC-P, it is an American one, but the description pretty much sums it up.  What is not mentioned, but is a fact(unless recently changed) people going TAC-P come from a Weapons background not IFR or VFR so if you wanted this you would need weapons training and quals first:
> *"On a battlefield, they form a tactical air control party team that plans, requests and directs air strikes against enemy targets in close proximity to friendly forces. A TACP is generally a two-airman team, working in an Army ground unit and directing close air support firepower toward enemy targets on the ground"*



Is this what Prince Harry was doing in Iraq? They were calling him an "air controller" in the newspaper, but I didn't think he was an AEC or AC Op.


----------



## Gazoo (24 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Is this what Prince Harry was doing in Iraq? They were calling him an "air controller" in the newspaper, but I didn't think he was an AEC or AC Op.


In a nutshell, Yes Prince Harry is an "*Air Weapons Controller*".  Maybe we should invite him to our next mess dinner as the guest speaker?
The following are quotes from British newspaper articles:
"Cornet Wales begins training as a JTAC (joint terminal attack controller) - also referred to as a forward air controller (FAC) - at RAF Leeming near Northallerton in North Yorkshire. He is taught to control aircraft operating over a battle area, ranging from fast jets carrying bombs or surveillance planes to regular troop transports and supply drops."
"He is to work as part of a two-man TACP team in the south of Helmand"
"December 31 - Harry oversees his first air strike. Two US F15 jets drop three 500lb bombs on a bunker system behind Taliban lines in which up to 15 enemy fighters have been positively identified from the air."


----------



## Celticgirl (24 Sep 2008)

Ah, ok, I see. Thanks for the info and clarification, Gazoo.


----------



## Neilio (24 Sep 2008)

Just to clarify (and I don't have my handy TACP presentation in front of me).  There are two types of TACP.  The first, which in the Canadian TACP brief, is called TACP-? (I can't rememeber the letter , and like I said, I'm not at work right now).  It is ordering air strikes from the ground.  The second type is TACP-h.  H= helo, and you are basically bringing the griffons or heavy lift choppers to the troops so they can board and get the hell out of there.  You may need a weapons background to order air strikes, but I really don't think so as an officer at my unit has been asked weekly to take the courses to be qualified, and he's a VFR and former IFR controller.  He has actually done ex's as a TACP controller to see what its like.  So for sure you don't need weapons to do TACP-h, as you are just landing helos on the ground for troops to board what ever other reason.


----------



## Gazoo (24 Sep 2008)

Neilio:
Basically you are correct.  It is my understanding that the first 'non-weapons' person just went on rotation to Afganistan.  My real message(advice) to you is not to make plans before you complete your basic course.  It is a tough course, and looking to what you would like to do in a few years before you even start your basic course can make things tougher(trust me I've seen it before).
See you in January.


----------



## Neilio (1 Oct 2008)

Gazoo, and any others that are interested.  I found out today that to do TACP you don't need a weapons background.  Just crazy enough to do it I guess, haha.  This comes from a conversation with my chain of command.  He's also done some TACP type exercises and said, that you wouldn't need it anyway, but considering I don't know too much about it, I trust he knows what he's talking about, considering he's promoting it.


----------



## koopa (6 Oct 2008)

Oh god, the markets wont stop crashing.... PLEASE TAKE ME CF!!! I don't wanna work another day in finance! People are already checking if the windows will shatter  

Oh, my white blood cell count is good now. Hopefully I'll be in before January.


----------



## Drag (6 Oct 2008)

I remember a guy quiting on the second day because he overslept and a sargeant went into his room at 0700 to give him a personal "wake-up call"  >  oops wrong thread


----------



## Celticgirl (7 Oct 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> Oh god, the markets wont stop crashing.... PLEASE TAKE ME CF!!! I don't wanna work another day in finance! People are already checking if the windows will shatter



 :rofl:



> Oh, my white blood cell count is good now. Hopefully I'll be in before January.



Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Loachman (8 Oct 2008)

Gazoo said:
			
		

> In a nutshell, Yes Prince Harry is an "*Air Weapons Controller*".



No, he is not.

He is an Armoured officer.

FAC is a sideline.

I was a FAC as a Kiowa *PILOT*, and an authorized observer on the Arty net (ie could conduct fire missions).


----------



## koopa (4 Nov 2008)

Hi!
I'm still awaiting for my medical. I don't blame them if they take long but could anyone tell me how long it usually takes for Ottawa to get back to my CFRC about my status? I heard the general wait is 3weeks or so but I'm applying for AEC so there might be some sort of air factor or they might have accidentally done the medical test for pilot.


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Nov 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I'm still awaiting for my medical. I don't blame them if they take long but could anyone tell me how long it usually takes for Ottawa to get back to my CFRC about my status? I heard the general wait is 3weeks or so but I'm applying for AEC so there might be some sort of air factor or they might have accidentally done the medical test for pilot.



Hi Koopa,

Like you, I was declined initially for the medical portion, but went to a specialist and then my file went before the medical board again. I believe it took approximately the same amount of time the second time around as the first - 3 weeks sounds about right. I see that you also applied for Log O and Pilot. I don't know if there is an additional wait time for Pilot positions. Someone else here may know. Also, if you have a business background, you may just get an offer for Log O over AEC when the offer finally comes in. 

When did you call the CFRC last? If you don't hear from them after a couple of weeks goes by, give them a call for an update. Showing your continued interest is a good thing. 

*PM inbound re: January courses.


----------



## koopa (4 Nov 2008)

I had pilot removed from my desired trades in order to speed up the process; my recruiter suggested this as the trade is full as well. I'm just hoping that they had not accidentally put it back on the list.

It's only been 4 weeks since the application got sent to Ottawa so I'm not overly concerned. I called last Friday to make sure an AEC opening was still available. I'm anxious to find out so I know if I should look for other opportunities (i.e. grad school/new job) or hold tight for another few weeks (which may eliminate my chances of getting a job/into grad school)

Also, thanks for all the info Celticgirl


----------



## Celticgirl (5 Nov 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> Also, thanks for all the info Celticgirl



Not a problem. Good luck!


----------



## sinistersuperspy (6 Nov 2008)

AEC - slated for BMQ Jan 5/09. It's been a long yr.


----------



## Celticgirl (7 Nov 2008)

sinistersuperspy said:
			
		

> AEC - slated for BMQ Jan 5/09. It's been a long yr.



Awesome! I'll see you there!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Nov 2008)

sinistersuperspy said:
			
		

> AEC - slated for BMQ Jan 5/09. It's been a long yr.



BM*O*Q...unless you are going AWOL from your own course.    :blotto:


It would suck to be on the BMQ Grad Parade and then figure out you have to go do BMOQ (IAP and BOTP).  That would make your "Mega experience" all the more memorable.


----------



## Loachman (8 Nov 2008)

05Mountie said:
			
		

> The second type is TACP-h.  H= helo, and you are basically bringing the griffons or heavy lift choppers to the troops so they can board and get the hell out of there.



I fail to see the need for this.

Mind you, I've only been in Tac Hel for 26 years...


----------



## sinistersuperspy (21 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> BM*O*Q...unless you are going AWOL from your own course.    :blotto:
> 
> 
> It would suck to be on the BMQ Grad Parade and then figure out you have to go do BMOQ (IAP and BOTP).  That would make your "Mega experience" all the more memorable.



LOl - my bad - still chuckling .... my wife would shoot me if i took a"double basic" approach.


----------



## xbowhntr (5 Dec 2008)

I am waiting for AEC however I have only been Merit Listed since the middle of November.


----------



## sinistersuperspy (5 Dec 2008)

You might be waiting awhile ....... ;D

Or you could luck out - not sure when the next immediate BMOQ is - anyone care to guess?


----------



## forza_milan (5 Dec 2008)

According to this entry:




			
				CFR FCS said:
			
		

> CFRLS just opened up a third English BMOQ. Up to now there were no more spots available.
> 
> If you are merit listed and there are vacancies in your chosen occupation you should be selected very soon. AEC is OSL so your offer comes directly from the CFRC.
> 
> CFR FCS


----------



## koopa (10 Dec 2008)

I've lost most hope of getting in January. There are some spots in the country but none are at my recruiting centre. Aw well, at least it's warmer outside in the spring.


----------



## sinistersuperspy (10 Dec 2008)

No stress koopa - you'll get there!


----------



## koopa (27 Jan 2009)

sinistersuperspy said:
			
		

> No stress koopa - you'll get there!



I got there today. Going to BMOQ on May 4th  ;D


----------



## xbowhntr (27 Jan 2009)

I got the word yesterday that I am heading to the May 4 BMOQ for AEC! Couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Gazoo (27 Jan 2009)

That's great news.  Good luck to you both.


----------



## koopa (28 Jan 2009)

Gazoo said:
			
		

> That's great news.  Good luck to you both.



Thanks! I appreciate all the info you provided on AEC on there forums


----------



## nickinguelph (28 Jan 2009)

xbowhntr said:
			
		

> I got the word yesterday that I am heading to the May 4 BMOQ for AEC! Couldn't be more excited!



Congrats!
Hopefully I will be joining you there in May for AEC as well.  Waiting to hear back on the results of my vision re-evaluation, which should come back to me any day now.
cheers!


----------



## AEC@34 (10 Apr 2009)

Hi,
I am from winnipeg and still waiting for the offer. Hope to join August BMOQ, anybody else for august!


----------



## j_r_42 (10 Apr 2009)

AEC@34 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am from winnipeg and still waiting for the offer. Hope to join August BMOQ, anybody else for august!



Hi, I'm in Sudbury and I'm on the August course.  Got my call about 2 weeks ago. I hope you hear soon, I know what it's like to be waiting for the call!


----------



## AEC@34 (11 Apr 2009)

Hi Jr,
I am 34 and just worried about fitness. I started gym earlier this week and man my whole body is stiff and sore. How old are you, are you in good shape and any advice on physical fitness.
thanks


----------



## j_r_42 (11 Apr 2009)

winterpegger said:
			
		

> Hi Jr,
> I am 34 and just worried about fitness. I started gym earlier this week and man my whole body is stiff and sore. How old are you, are you in good shape and any advice on physical fitness.
> thanks



I'm 36 and in reasonably good shape.  I started my fitness program about 1 yr ago when I quite smoking. I hired a personal trainer at my local gym to get me into a good program and help me develop the habit of going to the gym.  I would highly recommend using a trainer to help you get started.  They will help you to use proper form in the exercises you do, and help out with nutritional advice. 

Good luck with your training!!


----------



## Bigg_H (14 Apr 2009)

Well, looks like I am off to BMOQ for AEC on May 25th! Well, until I sign on the dotted line I am not counting on anything. So, for the next month I plan on gorging on pizza and beer!  ;D And throwing in some running and weight training of course


----------



## AEC@34 (14 Apr 2009)

Thankyou Jr, I finally got the call today that i am on August 31st course. Thank God, the wait is finally over. I was told they will mail me enrolment package in a month time and the enrolment will officially take place sometime in July.
Regarding fitness, I got copy of Army Fitness Manual, i think its really good. It outlines a 12 week program. I am feeling better in this 2nd week. I will tray following this manual. I am just finishing some courses at University of Manitoba, and a microbiologist. But i always liked maths and physics i hope i can make through AEC tough courses. My name is Zahoor by the way. Whats your name and what was your profession.
sincerely


----------



## nickinguelph (18 Apr 2009)

Zahoor said:
			
		

> Thankyou Jr, I finally got the call today that i am on August 31st course. Thank God, the wait is finally over. I was told they will mail me enrolment package in a month time and the enrolment will officially take place sometime in July.
> Regarding fitness, I got copy of Army Fitness Manual, i think its really good. It outlines a 12 week program. I am feeling better in this 2nd week. I will tray following this manual. I am just finishing some courses at University of Manitoba, and a microbiologist. But i always liked maths and physics i hope i can make through AEC tough courses. My name is Zahoor by the way. Whats your name and what was your profession.
> sincerely



Hey, where were you able to get the copy of the Army Fitness Manual?  I have been offered a LOG position for the August BMOQ, I was trying to get AEC but I am still waiting for my vision to be re-evaluated.
Also for the AEC courses, from what I have been told, and from what I have read in other posts, they are that bad, AS LONG as you study and work hard.  You wouldn't have qualified for AEC if you didn't already have the smarts for it  
Updated....just found the manual lol..cheers!
Good luck, and see you in August!


----------



## Neilio (22 Apr 2009)

nickinguelph said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have qualified for AEC if you didn't already have the smarts for it



Unfortunately this isn't the case.  A lot of people "qualify" for AEC with flying colours and fail miserably.  The CFAT as its been discussed here before, does not accurately predict success in your career course.  Thus the high failure rate.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Apr 2009)

05Mountie said:
			
		

> Unfortunately this isn't the case.  A lot of people "qualify" for AEC with flying colours and fail miserably.  The CFAT as its been discussed here before, does not accurately predict success in your career course.  Thus the high failure rate.



Well the branch would disagree with you since they are the ones that requested that the CFAT cut-off score be raised for AEC applicants. Of course you are right that passing everything with flying colours does not guarantee success.  However, doing well on the CFAT does indicate a higher ability to learn than doing poorly on it does.  It would be interesting to know the success rates of AEC students before the increase in the CFAT cut-off score and after it.


----------

